
Leadership lessons from the 2018 Winter Olympics - benoite
https://www.bettermanager.us/leadership-lessons-2018-winter-olympics/
======
SeaDude
Leadership lesson # 7: Look at how the Russians list their competitors...
"Olympic Athlete From Russia" vs. "Canada" for other countries. That is some
interesting leadership: Before the event occurs, meet with media outlets,
visualize HOW the information will look when displayed to the MILLIONS of
viewers.. structure the content. Interesting... or did you all not catch that?

~~~
dragonwriter
> Look at how the Russians list their competitors... "Olympic Athlete From
> Russia" vs. "Canada" for other countries. That is some interesting
> leadership.

Uh, that's because Russia was _banned_ from the 2018 games due to systematic
doping and institutionalized cheating on doping tests in prior Olympics, but
athletes from Russia were permitted to compete under the Olympic flag.

That wasn't a Russian presentation decision based on visualization and
consultation with media outlets.

